# Mit jps alle laufenden Java Prozesse anzeigen



## Thomas Darimont (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Java 5 bringt ein Tool namens jps mit mit dem man sich die derzeit laufenden Java Prozesse anzeigen lassen kann. Zusätzlich kann man sich die verwendeten JVM Optionen der Name der Main-Class und die Kommandozeilenparameter anzeigen lassen.

```
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\bin>jps -mlvV
 444 E:\eclipse\3.1.1\eclipse\startup.jar -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -launcher E:\eclipse\3.1.1\eclipse\eclipse.exe -name Eclipse -showsplash 600 -exitdata c80_38 -vm C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\bin\javaw.exe -vmargs -Xmx512m -jar E:\eclipse\3.1.1\eclipse\startup.jar -Xmx512m
 2372 org.jboss.Main all -Dprogram.name=run.bat -Xms128m -Xmx512m -Djava.endorsed.dirs=E:\jboss\4.0.3\jboss-4.0.3\bin\\..\lib\endorsed
 588 sun.tools.jps.Jps -mlvV -Denv.class.path=.;.;C:\PROGRA~1\JMF21~1.1E\lib\sound.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\JMF21~1.1E\lib\jmf.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\JMF21~1.1E\lib;%systemroot%\java\classes;. -Dapplication.home=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04 -Xms8m
 3248 E:\eclipse\3.1\eclipse\startup.jar -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -launcher E:\eclipse\3.1\eclipse\eclipse.exe -name Eclipse -showsplash 600 -exitdata ea0_38 -vm C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\bin\javaw.exe -vmargs -Xms40m -Xmx256m -jar E:\eclipse\3.1\eclipse\startup.jar -Xms40m -Xmx256m
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------

